# Hayatımın aşkı



## brujita292929

hola!! me gustaría conocer el significado de la siguiente frase: "*hayatimin aski"*  " estoy casi segura de que es turco pero he estado buscando en internet y no encuentro la traducción ni en español ni en inglés... espero que alguien me pueda ayudar. Gracias...

hi everybody i'd like to know the meaning of "*hayatimin aski"* (turkish). i've been looking for the translation but i haven't found anything yet... hope someone could help me!! thanks!!


----------



## Iararo

Es todo lo que encontré; la verdad que no tengo ni idea qué quiere decir.

*hayat* 
n. life, lifetime, living, vita, existence, experience, heart's blood, race
*askı* 
n. hanger, clothes hanger, suspender, rack


----------



## avok

Hi,

"Hayatımın aşkı" means "love of my life" (amor de mi vida)

By the way, it is "aşkı" not askı


----------



## ameana7

La diferencia entre s y ş es tan importante que causa algo tan comico 

"Aşk" es amor, el "ı" en "aşk-ı" significa "de" en español, pero "askı" es otra palabra


----------



## orhan

ameana7 said:


> La diferencia entre s y ş es tan importante que causa algo tan comico
> 
> "Aşk" es amor, el "ı" en "aşk-ı" significa "de" en español, pero "askı" es otra palabra


 
Askı et aşkı sont deux mots différents:
askı> patère, bretelle
aşkı>son amour, amour en accusatif


----------



## brujita292929

Mil gracias a a todos!!.. sabía que la forma correcta de escribirlo era esta: "aşkı"  solo que no encontré como poner este caracter ş...      una duda.. Si es TURCO???


----------



## ameana7

No tengas mas dudas, es Turco, Brujita


----------



## brujita292929

Gracias!!! =)


----------

